# 2 males interacting



## wonger (Sep 25, 2013)

Hi,

I have 2 male hedgehogs and was wondering can they interact with each other? I know that they should not be housed together but I was wondering if they could interact with each other when supervised? How would I know that they are fighting? Would it be too late by then and I would need to see a vet? Lol

I tried putting them together once but they just kept licking each other n smelling their behinds. Can they end up poking each other's eyes out?

Thanks!


----------



## shelbythehedgehog (Mar 30, 2014)

How old are they?


----------



## wonger (Sep 25, 2013)

One is 8 months the other is 6 months


----------



## wonger (Sep 25, 2013)

bumpppppppppppppp lol


----------



## PricklePrincess (Feb 13, 2014)

I don't think males are ever supposed to interact. I have never see hedgehogs fight but I imagine it would be hard to misinterpret. Hopefully someone with more experience will be along but I would say keep them separated before one gets hurt!


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Yes, I've heard eye pokes are something that can happen with hedgehogs cuddling or with babies all in the cage. I'm not sure how common it is though...and I would guess it's more likely to end up with just a small wound or eye irritation rather than a serious injury that requires surgery. That is speculation ONLY though - I have no experience with two males.

Personally, I'd probably keep them separated just for peace of mind. If you want to give it a try, I'd always stay near them & keep a close eye on the mood and behavior of both. If one seems to be the more aggressive one in following or initiating interaction, I would separate - that's a good situation for the more aggressive one to get too pushy, or for the one running away to turn around & get snippy.


----------



## wonger (Sep 25, 2013)

Thanks for the responses, guess I'll just keep them separated lol. Too hard to interpret if they going to fight, and I guess it'll be too late by then if something does happen. Should have thought about that before I bought 2! lol


----------



## shmurciakova (Sep 7, 2008)

I am pretty sure they can at least interact a little bit. I mean, you can take them out and play with them at the same time, or have them both on the couch (just give them two hedge bags). If that first licking and sniffing went OK. You can tell when they are trying to fight because they huff and puff and carry on. I have two girls and they get into little territorial battles when they are out together and both of them try to go into this plastic tube or they both try to go in a bag or something. I don't think you have to keep them separated at all times, completely…..I can ask a friend of mine who has 5 males and see what she says if you want. I know she lets all her boys out in those run around balls sometimes and they do like bumper cars.:grin:
-Susan H.


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

Personally I would never let two males interact, there is nothing for them to gain from it and its so easy for one to get hurt.


----------

